# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Anyone want a nikon 300mm f4 prime?

## savage270

Had no bites in the 4 sale section , thought might be more relevant here, delete if not allowed. Also have a 1.4 tele for same lens

----------


## Ranal

What sort of $$$ you looking for it?

----------

